# insecure about height



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a quetstion, mostly for gals.. How do you feel about dating someone the same height as you. I cant believe how much it bothers me, but it does, I'm not big, but I still feel incredibly self concious, but then again I suppose its normal since we've been brainwashed into thinking that man should be larger/ more muscular in order to protect more vulnurable female, though views have changed with feminist movement. 

need thoughts, feedback. thanks.


----------



## kimi1889 (May 11, 2005)

Honestly, I'd rather date a guy the same height as me than one who was a foot taller. It really doesn't look odd to other people, if that's what you're worried about. One of my friends is a little bit taller than her boyfriend, and I didn't even notice until I was looking at a picure of them. After all, life's short, why can't your man be??


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been 5'10 since I was 13. I've had lots of time to get used to it. I have no problem, really, dating someone my height.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd rather be with someone as close to my height as possible.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I'd prefer someone taller so I don't feel like an amazon


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Nyx said:


> I'd prefer someone taller so I don't feel like an amazon


Are you super-tall? I feel like an Amazon, no matter what. I'd like a big, tall guy, but it's not necessary. I realize more and more, nowadays, that you can't really control who you click with.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I'd prefer someone around my height. Even if they're a little shorter, that's okay, because some short guys are so cute. If they're a little taller, that's good too.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, I fall under the catagory of "fetus", so if all women want a guy that is a lot taller than they are, then I'm going to have to start hitting up the midget women dating services.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't care one way or the other. My first boyfriend was shorter than me and it was never an issue. When you find someone you like and want to be with things like that really don't matter.


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

Gah, sometimes I hate my height, but lately, I've been trying to let go and I remind myself of cool bodybuilders that are my same height, or heck even shorter, that make being 5'6 look awesome.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't really care..Shorter or taller,whatever..As long as he like being with an amazon like me its ok.. :b


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

If I'm really into a guy, I don't mind if he's the same height.


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

i used to be self conscious about my height (i'm also 5'-10") but the older it get, the more i realize its NOT gonna change so i might as well just embrace it and be tall.... hell i even wear heels 6 days out of the week now. why should short girls get to wear all the sexy shoes :b if you think you look good and present yourself with confidence it doesn't matter how tall you are 

i was seeing this guy a few years ago that was about 5" shorter than me and he was just obsessed with our height difference and it got really old hearing him talk about it :b. i can't help that i'm tall anymore than he could help that he was short. it made me realize JUST how annoying it is to obsess about stuff that can't be changed.... imho, if you don't make a big deal out if, no one else probably will either.

being tall has it advantages, just think of it like that.... we're great to have around if you need something off a tall shelf , or for hanging christmas lights :lol :banana


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Since I'm 5'3, most guys are already far taller than I am, so it's no big deal. I don't think I'd really wanna date someone shorter than that though :hide.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I always want to be taller than my gf's


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I wouldn't mind dating an amazon, or maybe I just like the word "amazon." It's so exotic. Whenever I hear that word I think of leopard fur bikinis, and women who can subdue me if they wanted to. Oh, the glory. I say bring on the amazonian women. Who's with me?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wait, you do know that amazons used to have their right breast removed, right? :lol


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Njodis said:


> Wait, you do know that amazons used to have their right breast removed, right? :lol


 :afr :um

What!?!? You typed something. I'm not sure what you typed, but it was something dreadful.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Why would they do such a thing?

That's like...wrong.

_so wrong_

*weeps for the lost right boobies*


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:lol


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> Why would they do such a thing?
> 
> That's like...wrong.
> 
> ...


So they can draw a bow-string.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

itsmemaggi said:


> Nyx said:
> 
> 
> > I'd prefer someone taller so I don't feel like an amazon
> ...


I'm 5'7, so I'm a few inches shorter than you, but people here make a big deal out of it for some reason :stu So I hunch and don't wear heels much.
Oddly enough, though I claim to like taller guys, I always had crushes on boys my height or even shorter.



Njodis said:


> Wait, you do know that amazons used to have their right breast removed, right? :lol


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm a short guy, I feel like I'll be single forever because of this.

:cry


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

*Re: re: insecure about height*



deoxygenated said:


> I'm a short guy, I feel like I'll be single forever because of this.
> 
> :cry


 :hug aw I'm short too, in fact I think we're the same height, just gotta find shorter girls, there are plenty and it seems some girls don't mind the vertically challenged :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Try being a 5'5 midget such as myself.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Nyx said:


> I'm 5'7, so I'm a few inches shorter than you, but people here make a big deal out of it for some reason :stu So I hunch and don't wear heels much.
> Oddly enough, though I claim to like taller guys, I always had crushes on boys my height or even shorter.


I used to do hunch over a lot when I was 13 and found myself taller than everyone at my junior high. I would even bend my knees in an awkward way when I was walking through the halls, so my head wouldn't stand out so much from the rest of the crowd's.

Then I went to modeling school (what else is there to do when you're such an abnormal height, besides be a model?), and my posture improved. I even wear heels, sometimes. In fact, my new favorite pair of shoes is a pair of 4" platforms (they're crazy-comfortable). I wear them every chance I get (which isn't often, seeing as I tend not to leave my house). I figure, I'm not going to get a boyfriend, anyway. If they have an issue with my Amazon-ness, that's their problem. There are dozens of reasons not to date me. I doubt it's my height that's really stopping them.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> Nyx said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 5'7, so I'm a few inches shorter than you, but people here make a big deal out of it for some reason :stu So I hunch and don't wear heels much.
> ...


I did that too in my teens,but now I always walk straight..Don't know why,but maybe it was my parents who told me I should be proud of it or I just accepted it..Theres nothing you can do about it anyway.. 

Most people don't say anything about it,but sometimes,usually when they are drunk, really short(always the short ones) insecure guys come over and just have to say something about my height..Like its my fault that they are short and I'm tall :lol I'm 6'1 by the way(if I haven't already said it a hundred times.. ) I even wear heels sometimes too..


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Noca said:


> I always want to be taller than my gf's


yep me too.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: re: insecure about height*



Inane said:


> deoxygenated said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a short guy, I feel like I'll be single forever because of this.
> ...


:agree I went to out to dinner last week and I saw a lot of short guys with shorter girls. Lots of short girls out there! However, you shouldn't discount dating taller girls either. My friend is 5'7 and her last boyfriend was 5'5. Taller girls do date guys who are shorter than them!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm a 5'6 midget. I'm really insecure about my shortness.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I prefer a shorter girl.


----------



## Driftfisher (Dec 6, 2006)

I am only 5'8"...and I prefer a girl *"with a pulse" *

LOL...another words it doesn't matter how tall or how short. :yes


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

http://feministing.com/archives/006185.html


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

My issue is when a guy's waist is smaller than mine.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't care about a girl's height at all. I wish many girl's thought that way too.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Archaic- thanks for the link, good stuff.. I guess I should be glad I'm not 6'3 like some of the girls that posted there, but its just sad to what this society has evolved into, thats its considered normal to point out someone in the crowd, talk behind their back and make loud remarks regarding their height. Plain rude. 
I love the line mentioned there:
If someone asks you( pertaining to males I assume) : " Do you play basketball?" ... you reply " Do you play miniature golf?" :lol 

The guy I've mentioned has no problem with my height, which is nice, I guess, but thats still something I have to overcome. He invited me to a formal new years party and I'm doomed to wear high heels.. yikes.. , maybe he can borrow mine :b


----------



## noregrets (May 4, 2006)

*Re: re: insecure about height*



Equisgurl said:


> I guess I should be glad I'm not 6'3 like some of the girls that posted there, but its just sad to what this society has evolved into, thats its considered normal to point out someone in the crowd, talk behind their back and make loud remarks regarding their height.


Also, everyone here can be EXTRA glad that they're not Yao Defen, the tallest woman in the world, who has apparently endured difficulties well beyond what you mention here. 

http://www.shanghaiist.com/archives/2006/03/21/yao_defen_the_t.php


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

It seems to be a pretty prominent belief among women that the man must be taller and bigger. You may get the feeling that you're only looking skin deep and not what's on the inside but you're not in the minority so... I'd chalk it more up to a biological impulse that says you need a man that can protect you, but at the same time it's a cultural thing because we as humans have intellect which should allow us to get beyond what is now a superficial characteristic in modern day society. I mean really, who in modern society needs some guy to protect them? And what is that big guy going to do for you when a gun or knife is involved. Just look at the mixed martial arts fighting on tv and the tallest guy doesn't always win. 

I'd say in modern day society a better more important trait is finding a guy that has goals and a plan for his future, is exceptionally smart and has confidence and a lot of drive because success=safety which is directly tide to confidence, brains and a lot of drive in our society.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I prefer a man closer to my height, 5'7". A couple inches above or below is fine. If anything, similar heights makes it easier to kiss.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm 6'3" so I like taller women 5'5" - 6". I guess I do have a problem with women being taller than me if they wear really high heels. I figure that they'd be more suited for the 6'5"+ height men. :stu


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

iam about 5'9''-10'', and although iam very attracted to taller women Iam definatetly intimidated by them. I feel like a little kid sometimes next to those super tall women that look like supermodels.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm about 5'10 3/4 so I'm used to guys being my height or shorter  If I'm being honest, I do prefer a guy 5'11 or taller but, I wouldn't not go out with a guy just because he was shorter than me.


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

I am extremely short. As in, 4'9". It is very hard to find a guy who's my height to begin with.

That being said, even with the limited number of people I've dated, they were all over the map as far as height goes.

The first was 5'3', the second was 6'2', the third was 6'4" (!), and my fiance is 5'6". So there was a "short" one (I personally considered him tall), two really tall ones, and the current one is a little on the short side but still pretty much "average". He's the height of most women, but there are LOTS of men his height too.

I was interested in a guy who was 4'6" once ... met him through LPA (Little People of America, yes, I am technically a little person). But he was already involved with someone.

So sure I would. If I liked everything else about them, that wouldn't even be a consideration. What's amazing is the number of men who won't even look at me because I'm "too short". Uh ... everyone always told me shorter men would LOVE me because I wouldn't be taller than them. Nope. Most want a girl closer to their own height. The excessively TALL guys are the ones who don't mind ... I guess because they already get attention over their own height, so the extra attention garnered by being seen with someone the height of a child doesn't bother them as much. :sigh

ShyFX and Njodis, it's just a shame you missed out on me! My fiance's your height. And btw, you're not midgets. I am. I actually find that kind of offensive, but I know you didn't mean anything bad by it.


----------

